# Looking for participants in a mass bombing!!!!



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok its time fellow BOTL and SOTL to launch the 50 megaton nuke!!!!!

YouTube - Tsar Bomba - The King of Bombs

Do you have what it takes???????

Duty calls PUFFERS so PM me for target destination and we will launch on my command!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*On Duty*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

PMd with question.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Sure why not!

On Duty

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3.
4.
5.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Sure, count me in. I've been rather blessed, of late...

*On Duty*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4.
5.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*On Duty*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in! I won my fair share latley in NFL eep:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Signing up for duty.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*On Duty*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in... PM Sent


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Yo__________!*

.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

YouTube - Tsar bomba


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh you know I'm in on this, Robert! PM sent!

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Lets do this thing


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess I can join this mayhem as well Robert.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Evening :bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Is there a projected launch date? I'd like to participate but mail takes forever out here. Let me know, I'd love to have a bombing this massive be my first... lol.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to get at least 20 Puffers in on this bomb then we will fire on my command brother. Hope you can join up!!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bump to keep this moving.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I may have to hold off on this until I'm back in the states thinking about this. My collection being what it is out here, I'd have to order something to be delivered all the way out here then mail it right back out. Be forewarned though, come my return, massive destruction will be inevitable.

bump either way though. Sorry!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

ON DUTY

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Can we get to 20????


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Definitely! Just give it a bit and people will jump on!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Might want to PM around a bit to see if you can stir up some action.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am going to PM a few more people myself and see if we can kick this epic bomb off.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking for 20 puffers to sign up for DUTY!!!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

no love? I said that I was in.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. bigslowrock
17.
18.
19.
20.
__________________

there ya go


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Double post at the exact time!!!! LOL


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

We need a few more Puffers so come join the fun!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

This is for a very deserving brother peeps! 

Dave


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

He may need his house reconstructed after this BOMB.
Everyone in his town will have to wear one of these for years to come!ainkiller:


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sir! Mavmech13 reporting for duty SIR!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

ALMOST THERE!!!! :banana:

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis 
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ready to cause destruction!

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19.
20.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

OK PUFFERS we need seven more recruits!!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Were gonna make it Robert, Good on you for doing this!!

I promise if it helps to bash the F**k outta him or her  so it might count for more than one LOL


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i reckon i can spare a couple of cigars if it's not too late to join...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i reckon i can spare a couple of cigars if it's not too late to join...


Good about time I was beginning to wonder if you fell off the tractor.

Well glad to see ya didn't get tractored or maybe let zilla drive again.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Good about time I was beginning to wonder if you fell off the tractor.
> 
> Well glad to see ya didn't get tractored or maybe let zilla drive again.


sent a 10 pounder your way today for the troops...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> sent a 10 pounder your way today for the troops...


Way cool I will answer the pm shortly, Thanks Bro!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

With Shuckins involded, this could get ugly


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> With Shuckins involded, this could get ugly


What are we chopped liver  :bolt:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> With Shuckins & Smelvis involded, this WILL get ugly


Jeff I corrected your quote for ya brother!!! :tongue1:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Jeff I corrected your quote for ya brother!!! :tongue1:


Thanks Robert my bad LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Jeff I corrected your quote for ya brother!!! :tongue1:


I was just playing Bro Jeff is a friend and Ron is King of the bomb no bout a doubt it  :bounce:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I was just playing Bro Jeff is a friend and Ron is King of the bomb no bout a doubt it  :bounce:


Me too brother....Its all good!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Thanks Robert my bad LOL


Its all in good fun Jeff!!!! ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Thanks Robert my bad LOL


Not bad bro just gave me an opening to try and be funny  :bounce:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I was just playing Bro Jeff is a friend and Ron is King of the bomb no bout a doubt it  :bounce:


king of the bomb?
well,i don't know about that,but i'll tell ya what i'll do.
when we get to 25,i'll bomb 2 people off the list,when we get to 30,i'll bomb 3.

aj,smelvis and shuckins are not eligible,so that's a 1 in 9 chance of getting bombed when we hit 30!

sign up,let's have some fun!

zilla's getting ready to help with the bombs


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh Chit


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Oh Chit


lol...you saw he was reaching for the sharks,didn't you...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

This looks like its gonna get messy guys.:banana:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

shuckins said:


> king of the bomb?
> well,i don't know about that,but i'll tell ya what i'll do.
> when we get to 25,i'll bomb 2 people off the list,when we get to 30,i'll bomb 3.
> 
> ...


Oh boy Zilla's in on this too!!!!!!! Thanks Ron!!!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

shuckins said:


> lol...you saw he was reaching for the sharks,didn't you...












YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

oh boy Howdy


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

God help the bombee and God help us all...dis about to get hot!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Zilla has been in a giving mood lately!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the B-52 ready and waiting Sir!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you guys have got some great smilies!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> *ON DUTY*
> 
> 1. A.J Fernandez Fan
> 2. EricF
> ...


Robert,i reported for duty and was left off the list sir. I'M IN!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

with Zilla on are side, theres no stopping us!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20. ptpablo
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> zilla's getting ready to help with the bombs...


Allright! Zilla's on board! :target: :cheer2::banana:

Best Navi_gator_ I ever heard of! arty:

.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh boy... this is gonna be interesting. We will all have a good time with this one.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY
*
1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20. ptpablo
21.
22.
23.
24.

This is what we have so far!!!!!! Looking for more recruits!!!!!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20. ptpablo
21. grumpy1328
22.
23.
24.

This is what we have so far!!!!!! Looking for more recruits!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY
*
1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20. ptpablo
21. grumpy1328
22.
23.
24.

This is what we have so far!!!!!! Looking for more recruits!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I can almost hear that sweet sound of ........Touchdown!!!!!

YouTube - Apocalypse Now - I love the smell of Napalm in the morning


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20. ptpablo
21. grumpy1328
22. ekengland07
23.
24.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> I can almost hear that sweet sound of ........Touchdown!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Apocalypse Now - I love the smell of Napalm in the morning


Nice. Your avatar always got "Flight of the Valkyries" humming in my head.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in! I'm in!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*ON DUTY*

1. A.J Fernandez Fan
2. EricF
3. CaptainBlenderman
4. Smelvis
5. Stoke and Smoke
6. Rock31
7. Evonnida
8. Fiddlegrin
9. Phager
10. Jeepthing
11. Zfog
12. dj1340
13. Max Power
14. Johnny Rock
15. harley33
16. Bigslowrock
17. mavmech13
18. Batista30
19. Shuckins
20. ptpablo
21. grumpy1328
22. ekengland07
23. tmajer15
24.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

YouTube - GOOD MORNING VIETNAM


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

We are gonna wipe out his/her whole state. Bring the PAIN!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This could get interesting, hopefully they are able to recover once this thing gets started!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This resembles what I have in store. Once this bomb finally kicks off!!!



jeepthing said:


>


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*BOOM , BOOM , BOOM ainkiller:*


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

lane::target:.......*BOOM!!*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Must I say Boom?


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

:fear:

pop.

:suspicious:

Oh well...we do what we can with what we have...


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*BOOM!!!!!!!:boom::boom::woohoo::spank::kicknuts:*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOOM!
:dude:eace::horn:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BOOM!!!:boxing::scared::dude::dude::suspicious:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

7 Booms and no Pics! Looks like someone went away for the holiday!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

The target posted this AM @ 8:59....


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> The target posted this AM @ 8:59....


Where? not about this? maybe just in general.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

My bad, didn't post i guess, but must have just logged on...

Last Activity: Today 08:59 AM ...according to Puff


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

EricF said:


> 7 Booms and no Pics! Looks like someone went away for the holiday!


Come on Eric! It's hard enough to recover from one bomb going off! Can you imagine the destruction of multiple bombing runs over a span of 5 days? Perhaps the only proof we'll have is the dc number.....:yield:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Come on Eric! It's hard enough to recover from one bomb going off! Can you imagine the destruction of multiple bombing runs over a span of 5 days? Perhaps the only proof we'll have is the dc number.....:yield:


He's pretty tough:lolat:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Sometimes it can take a few days to recover fellas so stay patient and keep an eye on the thread!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Holidays and Company guy's! Be patient


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Holidays and Company guy's! Be patient


Patience is a virtue.... besides its gonna take hours to climb outta the rubble!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Patience is a virtue.... besides its gonna take hours to climb outta the rubble!!!


He's gonna have to smoke his way outta this one!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'm coming a bit late on this one, but I'm bringing the thunder.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> I'm coming a bit late on this one, but I'm bringing the thunder.


Cool everyone not involved just keep shipping LOL I love this!

Way to go AJ nice of you to put this together!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> I'm coming a bit late on this one, but I'm bringing the thunder.


I'm with you.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> I'm with you.


Uhhh....I'm no expert, but that's definitely more than thunder.....oh boy.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Way to go AJ nice of you to put this together!


Dave the pleasure is all mine and Thanks to all who launched!!!! I love a good sneek attack....Damm Marines!!!!!! LOL


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

There goes the neighborhood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Aftermath of Atomic Bomb Explosions


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Ba boooooooooooooooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.



:spy:



.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

man, you even got the fiddler quiet with this bomb.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hmmm,i'm beginning to suspect foul play...

the past couple of days i've received 12 or 13 bombs and couldn't figure out why. then i remembered this thread,and the names on the bombs match the names on the sign-up list. coincidence i figured,since the launch date i was given is still a few days away,but now i'm beginning to wonder...


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

shuckins said:


> hmmm,i'm beginning to suspect foul play...
> 
> the past couple of days i've received 12 or 13 bombs and couldn't figure out why. then i remembered this thread,and the names on the bombs match the names on the sign-up list. coincidence i figured,since the launch date i was given is still a few days away,but now i'm beginning to wonder...


Ron, Is there a problem?:tape:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Odd....


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm, doesn't seem right....

Maybe I should call My Father....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder if there was like this big mix-up, or something????:behindsofa:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if there was like this big mix-up, or something????:behindsofa:


Hmmm...yeah, sounds like a USPS error. Some bombs must have been crossed in the mail or something...curious...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Hmmm...yeah, sounds like a USPS error. Some bombs must have been crossed in the mail or something...curious...


yeah,i got something for you mitch,and here's 3 reasons why:

1. We love his words: Me, my sultan, &#8230;and ultimate satisfaction
2. The picture shows he enjoyed smoking sultan, very nice!
3. Clear picture

can you guess what it is?

i'm gonna announce it in the other thread soon...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Rolling Thunder, Linebacker I, and Linebacker II all at once!I wonder if USPS had to rent a b-52 for this delivery?


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Whats going on here??? did we get the ok to bomb yet????? lol!!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Very odd. Very odd indeed. Has to be a USPS error. Or not. Whatever.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Bwa-hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha!

We gotcha Ron!* :cheer2::biggrin: :rofl:arty::banana::cheer2:

:hippie:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

shuckins said:


> yeah,i got something for you mitch,and here's 3 reasons why:
> 
> 1. We love his words: Me, my sultan, &#8230;and ultimate satisfaction
> 2. The picture shows he enjoyed smoking sultan, very nice!
> ...


Woohoo! arty: That's a beautiful thing...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

When will it end?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> When will it end?


Could be awhile. Mine launched 11/24 with a projected deliver date of 11/26, and it is still "in transit" as of 11/30.

Dam USPS!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

BOOM BOOM BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Could be awhile. Mine launched 11/24 with a projected deliver date of 11/26, and it is still "in transit" as of 11/30.
> 
> Dam USPS!


Extra precautions, contents are not stable! Could blow at anytime.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Finally!! 

Booooooom!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh Yeah Im lovin this!!!! Hey survivor if there is one please when the dust clears could you show us the aftermath PLEASE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

OOPs Forgot LOL BOOM Yesterday


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So when are we sending


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

hmm looks like there was some friendly fire!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm bummed I didn't see this! I would have loved to take a shot at the king! :gn


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

what year did u graduate from ucla justin? class of 2001 here


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> I'm bummed I didn't see this! I would have loved to take a shot at the king! :gn


Whats stopping you 

:rockon:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

BOOM


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

tupacboy said:


> what year did u graduate from ucla justin? class of 2001 here


Class of 2003 :rockon:

You still in the LA area?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Still in recovery????? We want Pron!!!!!!! Lots of Pron....Ron!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Still in recovery????? We want Pron!!!!!!! Lots of Pron....Ron!!!!!


was a quiet day at the post office, finally...lol

i've been posting pics here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/279880-sneaky-bastiges.html


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

In case you haven't noticed we caused 25 unsuspecting newbies to be bomded this week. We have awakened the monster LOL Nice job guys, Nice bombing run Ron


----------

